# Engine placards.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a SD-45 I bought a while back. I have painted it black. Gloss Black. 

I have removed the motors to make the trucks free wheel. I am going to use it as a pusher at the end of my consists. 

I saw a video about a Rail Road using engines as pushers but there was something about them that no one could ride in it. It had to be moved by another engine. I think the controls were removed. 

The windows were painted over with red paint I think.

Are there any danger placards that should be applied to the engine stating that no one is to ride in it? 

Anyone know what I am talking about ? 

JJ


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is very interesting, JJ. I know at least the major Class 1 railroads, like Norfolk Southern in the Pennsylvania mountains, they use pushers all the time, and they have crew members in the pushers. As I understand it they even can uncouple at speeds around 20 mph when they are finished "pushing". Interesting why one railroad couldn't do that.

Ed Headington


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the RR was CN. I wish I could remember where I saw the Video because it had a industry in a canyon that was a spur on the side. 

JJ


----------



## cnr (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea that looks like it ....

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

I would say that engine was going for a rebuild or sold to another railroad.

Don


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, what you are describing sound like simply a slug..
a locomotive that has had its diesel engine removed, and gets power from a "mother unit"..

sometimes they have the cab windows plated over, sometimes they dont..
sometimes crews even ride in them as the lead unit, because with no diesel engine, they are a lot quieter! notice the rear fans and radiator grills are plated over, this is a slug:










Sometimes the body is cut right down and the cab removed completely:










there is a lot of variation..

The photos of the CP units that "cnr" posted are in a different class..
they arent slugs..you can tell because their fans on the roof and all the side air intakes are still intact..they still have operating diesel engines in them!
They are actually psuedo-B units..

Traditionally B-units have no cab..an EMD SD45B:









and cabless cab units are well known, an ABA lashup, with the cabless B-unit in the middle:











CP probably removed the cab controls on those SD40-2's, but just left the cabs intact, and plated over the windows..
technically since they have cabs, I wouldn't refer to them as B-units..they are in a class by themselves! 
operationally, they work just like B-units, and are used like B-units, but they wouldn't be classified as B-units tenhnically since they still have their cabs.

For your pusher units, it could be either slugs, or B-units, or even that "psuedo-B-unit" type like those CP engines..hard to say which without knowing the railroad..can you find out what railroad it was?

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains said:


> John,
> 
> I would say that engine was going for a rebuild or sold to another railroad.
> 
> Don


No,I dont think so..
there is no reason to plate over windows if its going for a rebuild or being sold to another railroad..those CP units are operating with CP..they probably did some rebuilds and decieded to remove all the cab controls, then just board up the cabs..they are then functionally B-units, they can no longer lead, but it was easier to just plate up the windows rather than physically remove the cabs..

In the case of CP, its unlikely those units are specifically designated as pushers however..they probably just roam the CP system same as any other unit..

I havent heard of any railroad with "pusher districts" that modified units, with plated over cab windows, to use specifically as pushers like JJ described, but it certainty could have happened..

Scot


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Some industrial areas using remote controlled locomotives just place signs around the complex:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Warning_remote_controlled_locomotives_Memphis_TN_010.jpg

Scott


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Very interesting. Among all these differentiations - slugs, B-units, etc., where does a "calf" sit (as in "cow & calf")?

Many decades ago I enjoyed watching the Conrail "cow and calfs" pushing cars over the hump in the Bison Yard outside of Buffalo. I think the calfs were old SW- units, minus their cabs.

JackM


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A "calf" is the exact same thing as a B-unit..Its a locomotive with a diesel engine inside, but no cab..however the term "cow and calf" seems to only apply to EMD diesel switchers..Not sure why switchers got a separate "cow and calf" designation, but they did! But a "calf" is really just a switcher that is a B-unit, and the "cow" is the "normal" A-unit with the cab.

Cow and Calf:









Scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I will now think of the calf as a B-unit that never leaves the corral. Thanks.

JackM

Sure is a pretty picture there.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

At CSX where I work we call 2 engines "permanently" attached one with a prime mover and one with out a Mother/Mate. We use those in conventional service like locals and yard jobs that work out of the yard servicing local industry. And In the Hump Yard we use Sluggs which are also "permantetly attached" have no prime mover and the cab is cut down.to about half the height and ballast is added to add weight back. primarily used in RCO service.

I don't think either of those apply to what your talking about, I'd be willing to bet what you saw is an older more crude version of Distributed power. The cab is probably filled with R/C equipment to control the loco from the head end.

http://www.railways.incanada.net/Articles/Article1984_2.html

As far as placards, who knows? Doesn't appear the CP Engines in those photos have any but I guessing you would get the idea by blocked out windows.


----------

